# Verständnisfrage: CubieTruck

## scurrell

RubiksCube, äh CubieTruck

OT: Also, ich hab verstanden, daß jeder der nicht so trocken wie ein Data-Becker-Buch für den 68000er ist, hier wohl falsch aufgehoben ist.

Und meine Linux-Kenntnisse sind definitiv noch nicht so weit, mich hier einzubringen

Deswegen bitte ich diejenigen von euch, bis hinter den Absatz zu scrollen.

Und natürlich erwarte ich in Zukunft die Fehlermeldung:

[future=on]F***

Der Zuckerstand ist zu niedrig. Bitte füllen sie ihre Nano-Einheit mit 50 ml auf.

Sollte ihre nanoeinheit defekt, unterzuckert oder sonstwas sein

Neue Nanoeinheiten erhalten sie bei uns in 60, 80 oder 120 gramm einheiten.

Wir akzeptieren Vise und Puckpal.

[future=off]

Na ja, halt so Comptuer<_>organisches Gewebe

Ich hab 3 c64 zusammenverbunden, bei der NASA angerufen und gesagt: Kommt, laßt uns zum Mond fliegen.

Ist ja OT. Hoffe das ist noch erlaubt.

Mein Problem: Ja, ich mag Compis. Doch in C++ ein Programm zu entwickeln üersteigt mich. Versteh ja nicht mal, warum man .h-Dateien braucht.

Nur mal so ein kleines Proggi zum Spaß -> Hatte gelesen, m*crosoft oder B*ll G*ates in ASCII würden 

(666-the number of the devil) ergeben.

Hab mal mit PureBasicFree was probiert, doch ab der 3. Stelle fängt der bei (b) an, nicht bei (a)

Eine graphische Oberfläche für Linux bei Basic/ Assembler( unkwon exeption) hab ich noch nicht gefunden.

Eclipse ??? Kann man das auch für Basic einsetzen ? In meiner (Lern)-Distro ist das noch nicht mal im Repo

In VirtualBox da läuft gentoo ( ok. ich gebs zu: es ist funtoo ) schon ziemlich so: Möglicherweise installierbar.

Jetzt hab ich ein paar Partitionen neu eingerichtet und teste gerade Kernels hin und her zu schieben.

funtoo-kernel mit gentoo-installation. Offline. weil 

bei funtoo bekomm ich internet, bei gentoo nicht.   :Embarassed: 

=====================================================================================

Was ist das eigentlich für ein Teil. Kann man da Tastatur, Maus, Sata und ( hmi-flat) anschließen ?

Also, ohne Umbauten ?

google hilft leider auch nicht weiter.

Ein CubieTruck ? Der ist doch wie c64 oder STE520. nur nicht mit Basic V2/GFAbasic sondern mit Python und MODERN

Oder versteh ich da was falsch ?

----------

## musv

Wollte grad fragen, ob du irgendwas geraucht hast. Aber Dein Text lässt eher auf LSD schließen. (Update: Hab grad mal Deine restlichen Beiträge gesucht. Scheinbar stehst du permanent unter Drogen.)

Watt is'n Dampfmaschin?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cubieboard

Einen SATA-Anschluss hat das Teil leider nicht mehr in der letzten Version. Ist im Grunde genommen ein vollwertiger Rechner, an den du Maus, Tastatur usw. per USB, den Monitor oder TV per HDMI anschließen kannst. Aber ein Gentoo würde ich darauf nicht compilieren wollen. 

Ich hab hier 'ne NAS rumstehen (NSA325 mit ARMv5tel), auf der wollte ich anfangs mal Gentoo installieren. Hab dazu dann alle möglichen Wikis durchforstet, um irgendwie eine Cross-Compiler-Umgebung auf meinem Xeon zu bauen. Das Ergebnis war ernüchternd. Cross Compiling funktioniert zwar, aber sobald  irgendwelche Tools in der Installroutine benötigt werden oder auch bei vielen Abhängigkeiten stieg der Cross Compiler aus. Ich hab's dann aufgegeben. Hab auf dem Ding ein Arch installiert. Das läuft problemlos und macht nicht viel Aufwand. 

C++-Headerdateien:

Stell Dir's so vor, dass du Funktionen/Klassen in der CPP-Datei implementierst. Die Namen der Klassen und Funktionen schreibst du in die Headerdatei. Willst du aus einer anderen Datei darauf zugreifen, reichen Dir dort die Funktionsnamen der Headerdatei. Die Implementierung der CPP-Datei interessiert Dich dabei nicht. Das ist jetzt ziemlich ungenau und auch halb falsch, reicht aber zum Verstehen. 

PureFreeBasic

Ich musste die letzten 2 Jahre auf Arbeit ziemlich viel in Visual Basic (VB6 / Classic) machen. Ich rate Dir entschieden von Basic ab. Es ist 'ne Krankheit und versaut Dir jegliches Gefühl für ordentliche Programmiersprachen. Nimm lieber Python.

----------

## scurrell

Na, dann ist mal gut, daß ich das erst jetzt lese. Kapitel 1

Hätte ja sonst gedacht, ich wär der einzige, der schräg drauf wär.

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Watt is'n Dampfmaschin?

 

Akkuträger mit Tankverdampfer. Tabakrichtlinienverordnung, TPD2, Pötschke-Langer

beposh.de ( nein, keine Werbung. Nur Info ) Werbung wäre: http://www.flash-e-vapor.de/index.php/cat/c56_Flash-e-Vapor-V3.html

Nur für Raucher interessant. Oder für [ Schon wieder Sylvester. :: "Ich hör auf mit rauchen!":: ]

musv: du hast PM.

----------

## Josef.95

Sorry, aber was hat so ein Kasperletheater im Gentoo-Supportforum zu suchen..?

Und Vorsicht:

"Zuletzt bearbeitet von scurrell am Sa März 14, 2015 6:40 pm, insgesamt 2-mal bearbeitet"

Die Beiträge werden im Nachhinein (nachdem schon jemand drauf geantwortet hat) neu bearbeitet.

----------

## scurrell

Ich brauch kein Betriebssystem. Egal ob win oder gentoo.

Einschalten, kleines Programm schreiben... wie beim 64

Und das sieht doch sehr brauchbar aus.

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Und Vorsicht:
> 
> "Zuletzt bearbeitet von scurrell am Sa März 14, 2015 6:40 pm, insgesamt 2-mal bearbeitet"
> 
> Die Beiträge werden im Nachhinein (nachdem schon jemand drauf geantwortet hat) neu bearbeitet.

 

Geht ins Kleinhirn. Ernsthaft jetzt: Wenn jemand auf etwas geantwortet hat, sollten vorhergehende Posts nicht geändert werden. Danke.

Außer RSF.

---------------------------------

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Sorry, aber was hat so ein Kasperletheater im Gentoo-Supportforum zu suchen..?
> 
> 

 

Open Source ? Die Python-Lernanweisung benötigt ein Lebensalter von 8 Jahren.

Vorher ist entwicklungsbedingt das logische Lernzentrum noch nicht entwickelt.

Oder anders formuliert: Erst mit ca. 8 Jahren beginnt das Gehirn logisch zu denken.

Süßraspel: Wenn hier einer Computer macht, seid ihr das doch.

----------

